Ask HN: How do you recognize a good bug fix from a bad one? - julienreszka
======
croo
Minimal amount of code change required to fix the problem is generally a good
sign.

A simple fix is always better than a convoluted one.

A fix that deletes code instead of adding more sounds fantastic.

If the fix contains the tests that reproduced the problem it's marvellous, I
am in tears.

Is there a documentation about the bug, how did it surface, what were the
impacts and what was the fix? Superb.

